# Favorite Educational DVD's?



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 

Would you please share your favorite educational dvd's with me? Science, history, whatever you love. I want to add to our Netflix queue!

Thank you so much!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

What ages are you dealing with? 

We love:

The Magic School Bus
Carman Sandiego
Liberty Kids
Bill Nye the Science Guy
This is America, Charlie Brown
School House Rock
1776
We like things from the History/Science/Discovery channels


OK, I popped over to NF and plugged into the search thing key "educational terms" like, Math, Science, History, Language Arts, Grammar, Reading, Geography, and got hits with those terms. If you are looking for more specific, I'd plug in that and see what you come up with.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you, reese. I haven't heard of some of those.

The age range is under 12.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

1776 may be a bit much then, it depends on your family dynamics. We love it, though.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Edison, the Man with Spencer Tracy (1940)- I don't know if it's out on DVD, saw it in school when I was about 11, must have made an impact as I still remember it today!

MythBusters

Any of the classic books that have been made into a movie (we get these after we read the book)

Planet Mechanics (no sure this is on DVD) - National Geographic Europe show about alturnative energy and using what you have to make it - there is a bit of this show on YouTube.

Letter Factory and follow-up videos

A&E's Biography series - look for who every you might be studying.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this thing on the www.homeschoolbuyer.com (I think that's it) sight where you can buy an online subscription to discovery education. They have videos on thousands of topics, cut into little bite sized pieces into 40,000 video segments. I think it cost like $150.00 though. That is pricey, but I dunno, I sort of like the discovery channel, and do not have cable. It is really the only thing on cable I would watch, so I am thinking it would be cheaper to just do this than to have cable? :shrug: It is REALLY tempting. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

FYI watch those dollar DVD bins (dollar stores, walmart, etc). I actually find them as cheap as 50 cents and 75 cents each. I've gotten all sorts of documentaries on nature, history, etc.

Many times I'll get some new ones and think how wonderful they would be for someone who's homeschooling.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> We love discovery channel too, and dont have cable or satelitte anymore. I think I'll look into that too. Wish it was cheaper though!
> Rose


http://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/ OOPS! I gave the wrong URL, Sorry!

Cindyc.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Great suggestions, everyone. I am off to search Netflix, cindy's link, and a stop at the dollar store.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Schoolhouse rock is still my favorite. I know it's silly, but it really does help certain topics stick!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Drive thru America is a really good DVD cirr, my friend has it and I was considering it for this year . I like the prices on the http://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/ thanks for that link! JIL


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Cara said:


> Schoolhouse rock is still my favorite. I know it's silly, but it really does help certain topics stick!


Thank you Cara, I forgot all about Schoolhouse Rock. Netflix even has it.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

JIL said:


> Drive thru America is a really good DVD cirr, my friend has it and I was considering it for this year . I like the prices on the http://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/ thanks for that link! JIL



Thanks JIL, we actually have that one. I am not sure where we got it though as I didn't order it.hmmmm. We will watch it soon.


----------

